# How snugly should a dress shirt collar fit?



## josepidal (Jul 24, 2005)

How snugly should a dress shirt collar fit?

I know you're supposed to be able to insert two fingers inside, but I'm still unsure what my true collar size is. I'm only beginning to wear ties on a regular basis, and I'm unsure whether I'm feeling true discomfort, or merely adjusting to the sensation of a closed collar around my next for an entire day.

If you have difficulty buttoning the collar closed, is it slightly too tight?

Are you supposed to feel no pressure on your throat, or are you supposed to feel slight pressure?


----------



## ClassicStyle (Jan 17, 2009)

*Exact same problem*

I'm trying to figure out the same thing.

It seems though that no matter the size, it is either too loose or it is choking me.

If it feels fine, when I turn to the side, it chokes me.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

If I have any difficulty buttoning the collar, I take this as a sign that the collar is too small! A collar should not choke its wearer when the wearer turns their head side to side. It should rest on the throat, but not cinch, nor hang off of the throat. Its really quite simple. Have your tailor measure your collar size, and then buy that size if you are buying RTW shirts.

Alternatively, find a shirtmaker and have them get it perfect.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

josepidal said:


> How snugly should a dress shirt collar fit?
> 
> *I know you're supposed to be able to insert two fingers inside*, but I'm still unsure what my true collar size is. I'm only beginning to wear ties on a regular basis, and I'm unsure whether I'm feeling true discomfort, or merely adjusting to the sensation of a closed collar around my next for an entire day.
> 
> ...


I think this is the rule of thumb to apply to collars meant for animals, not humans, lol. I apply this rule to dog collars, but not the ones I wear..


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Also be sure to NOT tighten the tie so much that you are tightening the collar and becoming uncomfortable. I think a lot of people do that when wearing ties--a tie shouldn't be uncomfortable, neither should a collar buttoned.

Though you get a nice dimple on the tie by tightening, let it loose again after you get the dimple.


----------



## deandbn (Mar 6, 2006)

Two fingers is normally regarded as sufficient space, but like all things one needs to become acclimatised. Just as a new pair of shoes will give you blisters to start with and then become very comfortable, so it goes with collars. Wear your collar very tight for a week or three and get used to it really bugging you, then loosen up just a bit and you will find it very comfortable, in fact you wont even notice it.


----------



## jimbob (Jun 24, 2006)

*tight clothes*

I've never had a new pair of shoes cause me blisters and if it did it would tell me I'm wearing the wrong shoes. I've never even had to "break in" a new pair. Shirt collars shouldn't choke you either. If it is that tight you're again wearing the wrong size.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

The two fingers inserted alongside your neck rule is the norm. Also, if the knot in your tie rides down, your collar is too tight. If you feel pressure on your neck when the top button is fastened, then your collar is too tight. Does the collar dig into your neck? Then the collar is too tight. does your face get red when you fasten your collar? Again, too tight.

You should be able to tell easily if your collar is too large. Does tightening your tie make the collar wrinkle? Can you put more than three fingers along the side of your neck and the collar?


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

The best advice I've heard on this point is that the collar should feel comfortable, but look snug. However, people who are not used to wearing a tie usually seem to have a low tolerance threshold.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Is it just me, or does two fingers seems awfully loose?


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Is it just me, or does two fingers seems awfully loose?


Must resist witty response...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Thank you for resisting.


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Is it just me, or does two fingers seems awfully loose?


I don't know that this is the issue, but a problem I've had with the two-finger rule is that it usually doesn't clearly specify how the fingers are oriented. You can stick your fingers in the collar so that both your nails are against your neck, or you can stick them in so that they're rotated 90 degrees from nail-touching position. You'll get different results depending on which orientation you choose.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

If the collar comes together in the middle I like it to be tight enough that the ends don't overlap at the adams apple. Some collars are cut so there's a space and this may not be a concern.

But generally, two tight fingers is good 

I don't agree that if it's difficult to button it's too tight. Some shirts with a heavy fused collar (i.e. Ike Behar) can be a pain when trying to button with a tie.

-spence


----------



## Texan (Dec 31, 2008)

1 finger shoulf fit with ease, without feeling loose.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

Finger placement for collar fit:




Some say two fingers (Flusser does), some say one, and three is too many.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

*agrees, now that an official picture is posted*
Yeah, yeah TWO FINGERS.

I do, however, agree on buttoning. If you are straining to get the button to engage because the collar is tight, it's most likely TOO TIGHT. Some shirts do have tough upper buttons, but there is a difference between tough upper buttons and tight collars making the buttoning difficult.

I would also gauge by the way the collar makes you feel while standing and sitting. If there is any restriction, it's not good.


----------



## teddyriley (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow, it only took three years for someone to respond to the original post in this thread. Hopefully Jose wasn't holding his breath.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

teddyriley said:


> Wow, it only took three years for someone to respond to the original post in this thread. Hopefully Jose wasn't holding his breath.


Well, the poor OP has strangled by now.

Andy says two fingers laid flat against the neck. I was looking at it today but I can't find it now....


----------



## helpmedress25 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry for bumping an old thread but I have a question--if a shirt collar is too tight, can anything be done about it by a tailor?


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

helpmedress25 said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread but I have a question--if a shirt collar is too tight, can anything be done about it by a tailor?


A collar-extender can be used or re-positioning/sewing the button. But this will affect the tie-space. I'm unsure if a tailor could do anything else - or as cheap.


----------

